# Dallas Beginner Group Ride?



## anotherguy

I am riding pretty much every day and I think I am ready to start riding in a group. One problem: who in the area has a good beginner group that will give some guidance on riding in a pack or a paceline? I have read quite a bit about both but I learn much better by doing.

Any points, shoves, kicks in the right direction?


----------



## pedalruns

Great! Here is a good beginner club and they have specific beginner rides: http://www.greaterdallasbicyclists.com/activities/ridemaps.html

Also there are many rides of all levels that start from RBM on Sat. and Sunday mornings (the store in Richardson): www.bikemart.com 

I remember my first group ride years ago... I showed up at a "racer" group ride in regular shoes, shorts... I kinda of picked the wrong group, but I was hooked... 

The important thing is just get out there and try it.... and it does take getting used to riding close together... the most important thing is to stay in a straight line and watch the road ahead as well as the riders back wheel just in front of you... If you hit his/her back wheel with your front wheel you are going down... Good luck and welcome to the world of group riding!


----------



## anotherguy

pedalruns said:


> Great! Here is a good beginner club and they have specific beginner rides: http://www.greaterdallasbicyclists.com/activities/ridemaps.html


Thanks for the VERY helpful post. I am going to hit the GDB distance builder ride tomorrow morning.


----------



## Creakyknees

GDB is good, avoid the RBM rides... they are a bit too unorganized me thinks.

Also Plano Bicycle Assoc has a good selection of beginner rides so over time you can improve from one to another. Check their website - planobicycle.org


----------



## knobster368

I enjoy the RBM rides. I ride the Tour De Donut ride. Its one step up from beginner ride. Donut is 20 miles leader assisted.


----------



## pedalruns

anotherguy said:


> Thanks for the VERY helpful post. I am going to hit the GDB distance builder ride tomorrow morning.



Did you go, how was it??


----------



## anotherguy

pedalruns said:


> Did you go, how was it??


Life got in the way today unfortunately which resulted in me not making and having limited saddle time today. Tomorrow I'm riding dirt with a buddy. Going to try and hit the Tuesday night right from REI.


----------



## anotherguy

Hit the GDB TEBR last night and had a great time. Riding with a group of people is a hell of a lot of fun. It's going to take some time getting comfortable riding someone's wheel and getting the hand of maintaining a steady distance but I had a great time. I am going to stick with the slower group for a few weeks while I get some comfort in group and pack riding and then probably move up a group as I felt I could have gone quite a bit faster then we did last night.


----------



## B8150-

*Dallas Bike Rental*

I will be in Dallas (staying at embassy suites on Noel Road) for 3 weeks in august. Can anyone recommend a place to rent a road bike and group ride that is close enough to walk/ ride to from the hotel? If not, where is the closest shop to drive to that I could rent a road bike?

Thanks for your help,

Brian


----------



## jpaschal01

B8150- said:


> I will be in Dallas (staying at embassy suites on Noel Road) for 3 weeks in august. Can anyone recommend a place to rent a road bike and group ride that is close enough to walk/ ride to from the hotel? If not, where is the closest shop to drive to that I could rent a road bike?
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Brian


I don't think there is any place close enough to walk to. I think your best bet would be Richardson Bike Mart Richardson Bike Mart, Bike Mart, Bikemart, Richardson, Dallas, Frisco, Texas, Pearl Izumi, Louis Garneau, Sugoi
Worth the visit because it is one really impressive shop. I would think most of their rentals would be Trek or Specialized.


----------



## Creakyknees

B8150- said:


> I will be in Dallas (staying at embassy suites on Noel Road) for 3 weeks in august. Can anyone recommend a place to rent a road bike and group ride that is close enough to walk/ ride to from the hotel? If not, where is the closest shop to drive to that I could rent a road bike?
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Brian


if you can, definitely rent a car for this trip... there's not much within walking distance of that hotel. 

also, if you want to race or watch racing, the Wednesday nighter is quite nearby.
Wednesday Night Crits | Home


----------



## steelrpm

Hey Creaky, any local races the last weekend of October? I'll be in Ft.Worth for the TCU game. I know it's CX season but anything else might be fun.


----------



## pedalruns

B8150- said:


> I will be in Dallas (staying at embassy suites on Noel Road) for 3 weeks in august. Can anyone recommend a place to rent a road bike and group ride that is close enough to walk/ ride to from the hotel? If not, where is the closest shop to drive to that I could rent a road bike?
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Brian


I 2nd going to bikemart. They have lots of group rides on the weekends and rent bikes. 

If you rent a bike you could actually ride to the White Rock trail, which is just down Alpha past Hillcrest and then South on Peyton and that spits you out at the North end of the trial. Depending on how much milage you want you could even ride to the bikemart, basically the same way but going North on Peyton, on to Meadering Way and over.... (if you really want to do that I can give you better directions) And.... also the GDB has a Sat. ride that doesn't start to far from you at Forest/Preston.. And also REI has a Tuesday ride that is pretty close as well. Check this thread earlier in the post for links.. 

I actually work part-time at REI and have a full-time job at Spring Valley/Tollway so I know the area pretty well.. Feel free to PM me if you need any more info. And... sorry you have to be in Dallas in August, it has been pretty rough here lately.


----------



## tottenham21

I'm also new to cycling just bought a trek 2.1 2011 I love the way it feels, this next weekend if I get home from the road( I'm a long haul trucker) I will be buying the rest of the proper gear so will be doing my first 20 mile ride so will keep ya all posted on here... Ps. Because of my line of work it is hard for me to ride all the time but I'm interested to find out of any beginners group rides on sat or Sundays near carrollton or midway and the George bush, any help or info will be much appreciated.


----------



## Creakyknees

tottenham21 said:


> I'm also new to cycling just bought a trek 2.1 2011 I love the way it feels, this next weekend if I get home from the road( I'm a long haul trucker) I will be buying the rest of the proper gear so will be doing my first 20 mile ride so will keep ya all posted on here... Ps. Because of my line of work it is hard for me to ride all the time but I'm interested to find out of any beginners group rides on sat or Sundays near carrollton or midway and the George bush, any help or info will be much appreciated.


Check out planobicycle.org as noted above, they have several beginner rides leaving from Plano - Spring Creek at Custer.

Any way you can bring your bike on the road with you? When I do long drives I'm always wistful as I pass thru beautiful country side; perhaps you could take a ride during your breaks?


----------



## tottenham21

Ta for the info mate, I'll keep it in mind, as far as me taking the bike on the road with me it would be nice but I haven't got the time to ride it since I do coast to coast trucking by the time I do stop I'm so Knackered I just want to sleep. But you are defo right there is planty of nice places across country were if only I had the time it would be great to ride for awhile.


----------

